# Turkey vest



## trb136 (Apr 28, 2010)

Can anyone reccommend a good vest with a box call pocket in the front for ease of use?  Lots of them have the call pocket on the side...
Thanks


----------



## Derek Edge (Apr 28, 2010)

I've had a BeardBuster (not real sure the model, I'll have to look)  for hmm, about 10 years I guess.  I'm not even sure if they still make them, but it has been a good 'un and yes the box call pocket is on the right/front side.  I always say "this year I'm going to buy  me a new vest" but I just keep going with the old one.


----------



## broadhead (Apr 28, 2010)

Look at Ol Tom Time and Motion Vests


----------



## Nitro (Apr 28, 2010)

broadhead said:


> Look at Ol Tom Time and Motion Vests



X2. 

So far my only complaint with the Ol Tom stuff is the pockets are too small and the zippers are weak. 

I have taken it up with management......


----------



## Whaler_Dave (Apr 28, 2010)

I picked up a primos this year....I think its called the run and gun or something like that.  For less than 40 bucks you can't beat it!  It has a box call pocket, multiple small mesh pockets on the right side, inside and out...a decent size pocket on the left for face mask, gloves. range finder etc.  the selling feature for me was the pockets us magnets to stay shut.  I thought that was rather clever!  You wear it lke a vest but it has straps over the shoulders like overalls.  I liked that for those warmer spring days.  It has a huge game bag on the back for carrying dekes and dead birds!  It also came with a thin pad seat that buckles up in place while cruising.  Picked it up at sportsmans warehouse in Cola, SC.


----------



## chadf (Apr 28, 2010)

My Ole Tom is alright....the big back open compartment is to small to carry a bird(easier to throw him over your should), shoulder straps won't stay adjusted, not a good place to carry binos...small problems, just noticed these after buying one. 

Like the magnets that hold/ close things on the vest! Comfy, breathes well, good compartments for holding calls, light compared to most!

Go try some on and see what works for you and your call selection.   I wish I could of tried more on before I spent $100. On mine! See alot of vest out now that look like they would fit the bill better for me.....2 or 3 years ago the ole Tom fit what I wanted the best, I'm still useing her today!


----------



## trb136 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the imput...I will check them out!!!


----------

